# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Εκδηλώσεις του Lloyd's

## triad

ΘΕΜΑ: 
Turkish Shipping & Ship Finance Conference 2005Highlighting the Potential & Future Prospects for Turkish Shipping

Tuesday 22nd & Wednesday 23rd November 2005, 
The Hyatt Regency Hotel, Istanbul, Turkey

View the entire programme at: 
http://click.cminteractive.com/?SPF3J7qAv=3984516

----------


## triad

ΘΕΜΑ:International Salvage & Law Practice 
Forum 2005
Monday 12th & Tuesday 13th December 2005
Lloyd's Maritime Academy, London

ΘΕΜΑ:Salvage and Wreck Removal
 Conference 2005
Wednesday 14th & Thursday 15th December 2005
Crowne Plaza St James' Hotel, London

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Flyer-1.txt
*LloydΆs RegisterΆs COMPLIMENTARY Seminar for "Ballast Water Treatment Systems" which is scheduled for 28th June 2010.*
*Due to high interest expected please register early and no later than 24th June 2010.*
*Kindly note that participation will be on a first booking basis.* 
*We hope that youΆll take this opportunity to join us.*
*Best Regards,*

----------


## SteliosK

*Στο American P&I Club απονεμήθηκε το βραβείο LloydΆs List North American Maritime Services*

----------

